# Joe Meder full sneak offset form.....



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm considering this form for my 2010 buck does anyone have any info or pictures of mounts on this form. I've looked on Mckenzie site but would like some opionions from you guys.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Are you the taxidermist or just the customer? As a taxidermist, there are some things I personally don’t care for on Meder forms, but as a customer it’s not something you would care about. It’s also just my opinion, many people like them just fine. I don’t have any pictures. Any pics I would have wouldn’t look much different than what you saw on McKenzie’s site.


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

I am the customer, i like the way the full sneak off-set form looks, and with this buck having a huge full rut neck as a gross 157" 11 pointer with a 22" inside spread i thought it would show the rack off well. His neck measured 33" half way between the ears and start of the shoulder...not quite a "D" measurement i know, my taxi has all the exact numbers this is just what i measured and remembered. Do youthink this form would give a buck like this the respect he deserves?


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

Though I personally don’t like full sneaks that much, they do compliment a wide rack. They don’t show off the neck well nearly as well as a semi sneak.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

That is my favorite sneak form. Here are a couple pics of some I have done.


----------



## rackwacker (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! yeah that's it right there, i like those alot!! Great work by the way I'll post mine up when i get him back. You got me excited now i think that form will represent my buck wel!!


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Thanks


----------

